

Germany to outlaw employee screening on Facebook, Google still okay - ibejoeb
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/08/23/germany-to-outlaw-employers-checking-out-job-candidates-on-facebook-but-googling-is-ok/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1626825>

~~~
ibejoeb
Oops. Missed it.

